# Bass Pro Shops



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Stopped in today to pick up some spider weights and a sabichi rig - thank god they closed at 7:00 or I would have still been there and my credit card would be smoking!


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Anytime I go there I take an armed guard My Wife.:jawdrop:


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Sabiki?*

Can you catch pinfish with a Sabiki? And if so, which one? They all look the same to me.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Some Help*









C/O Gold Hook Guide

Here are a few things to consider when buying and using Sabiki Rigs:

Certain brands and types will catch fish, others don't. The ones pictured work well. Ask the guys at the tackle shop which style and size they recommend. Fish skin, streamers, plastic shrimp? - there are several styles available. Most people like the fish skin, opaque and pearlescent, like what is pictured above. I've also found some good looking generic brands for about half price. 

Use small sizes for bait, like #6 or #8. If you are targeting finicky Spanish mackerel, use a larger size such as #14. 

One of the things that makes the Sabiki rigs work so well are their very, very sharp hooks. Handle them with care. The rigs will probably be packaged so you can connect your snap and sinker to the rig without fully opening the package. Then just pull the rig out and fish. 

Try using a diamond jig or other heavy lure as the weight, you might get lucky, a bigger fish may take the larger lure and you'll be jigging anyway. 

Try different depths. If you aren't catching bait raise or lower the rig some more. From a pier, you can fish most of the the column without ever reeling - the rigs can get up to about 6 feet long. 

If you catch one bait leave the rig in the water, you will probably catch another. Sabiki rigs have 5 or 6 hooks on one rig. 

After using the rig you must rinse it off with fresh water if you plan on re-using the rig. The small gold hooks will rust quickly. 

Here's a tip from Dr. Bogus. Use a used wine cork to store the rig after taking it out of the package. Without the cork, the rig will probably wind up being a big knot.

.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

A thing i like toi do to catch pinfish on one is put a piece of shrimp on everyother hook to catch pinfish and other baitfish.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks all for the valuable tips. With any luck I might have to change my screen name to Pinfish Wrangler.  

And thanks for the wine cork storage tip, Koz. I knew I'd find a good reason to finish off the bottle! (jug?)


----------



## Tampa_Kevin (Aug 11, 2003)

Squid works too on the hooks for pinfish. They seem to like the shrimp better but the squid stays on the hook better.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Bass Pro Shop*

I was in Orlando today so I *HAD* to stop at Bass Pro. It's the law, right?

Anyway, I got out of there after spending only $137. I consider that a victory. It could've been worse but they said they won't accept my sons college savings bonds for payment. Bummer.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Tampa_Kevin (Aug 11, 2003)

$137??? Isn't that the cover price to get in there these days? 

Does that include the $$$ you have to spend on your other half to get out of the doghouse??

Good luck with the pinfish. The sabiki rig should do the trick.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone ever use the sabiki rod?

Concept sounds good, but alot more expensive than the famous cork method!

http://www.captharry.com/rods-baitpro.html


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Mullet I would say that was a victory for sure! Your signifcant other should be very happy on how you did. Everytime I go in there I feel like that guy on the Circuit City commercial all smiling and grinning. "I'll take it, and that, that one too!"


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN,

I am pretty proud of myself, especially when it was my birthday and I was shopping for myself! I could've gone nuts in there. So not only do I * not * have to buy my way out of the doghouse, but I even have my other half feeling guilty that I could've bought more. I think this is a better long-term strategy.

flistell,

I used a sabiki rod while catching bait for halibut in Alaska this summer. They were perfect for that kind of usage: ten minutes catching bait, then 1/2 hr bottom fishing, then some more quick bait fishing as a big pod goes by, then back to bottom fishing, etc. On a boat, it worked well. I also like fishing like that when you throw back the 35lb halibuts because you don't want to settle for a small one. Yeah!!!!!!!


----------

